

Songkick (YC 07) lays its claim on the music events crown - jasonlbaptiste
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/02/18/songkick-lays-its-claim-on-the-music-events-crown/

======
dawson
Congratulations, and well deserved too! Had the pleasure of their company
during a mentoring session at the Seedcamp 2009 founders panel.

------
pclark
This is a really random article.

------
iaskwhy
Not so be mean but Songkick is on a one year lowest on compete.com:
<http://siteanalytics.compete.com/songkick.com/>

I believe the idea is nice but I'm not sure if anyone can survive referring
ticket sales online.

~~~
axod
I think compete have become the least accurate of the stats websites.

Alexa and Quantcast seem to give a far better idea of what is happening.

~~~
ian
I'm not really sure how Compete could be getting that from our stats. We've
actually seen some nice growth over the past year. Maybe I should just get our
site quantified and put it all out there via Quantcast. Alexa is usually the
most accurate I've found.

~~~
axod
yeah Compete is just crazy+depressing.

For Mibbit it shows a downward trend for the last 12 months:

<http://siteanalytics.compete.com/mibbit.com/>

However, the actual data, and the quantcast version is an upward trend, with
traffic doubling:

<http://www.quantcast.com/mibbit.com>

Maybe compete have got some issue with all their estimations that means
everyones site has dropped over the last year. I don't trust anything from
compete though.

Quantified is definitely the way to go as long as you don't mind having the
exact stats out there for all to see.

------
timmaah
It seems to be missing most of the concerts from the largest venue in the
state of VT.

~~~
petesmithy
Hey - which venue? We'll check it out.. Pete Songkick

~~~
timmaah
<http://www.highergroundmusic.com/calendar/view/>

vs

<http://www.songkick.com/venues/921-higher-ground/calendar>

(I reported via your "Flag a problem" as well)

Edit: Looks like part of the issue is that the venue moved and you now have a
dupe venue with different listings.

<http://www.songkick.com/venues/532296-higher-ground/calendar> Higher Ground
is no longer in Winooski, it is now in South Burlington (Burlington) like the
921 venue states.

~~~
ian
will fix that, thanks for the heads up.

